# RecipeDB - Irish Vienna Red Ale



## Wolfman (5/10/12)

Irish Vienna Red Ale  Ale - Irish Red Ale  All Grain               1 Votes        Brewer's Notes This is a great beer. Brewed this with a young bloke getting into all grain brewing. I had ran out of base malt at the time, so I used Vienna, glad I did. The mash was: 62 for 40, 72 for 20, 78 for 10. No salts added as at the time was not adding any. Yeast was cultured up from a 30ml split.   Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      6 kg Weyermann Vienna    0.32 kg JWM Crystal 140    0.07 kg JWM Roast Barley    0.064 kg Bairds Dark Crystal       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      70 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 60mins)    30 g Fuggles (Pellet, 4.5AA%, 10mins)       Yeast     1000 ml Wyeast Labs 1084 - Irish Ale       Misc     0.5 g Irish Moss         27L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.057 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.015 (calc)   Bitterness 32.9 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.46%   Colour 32 EBC   Batch Size 27L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 7 days   Conditioning 4 days


----------

